# I play the violin



## Áskera

Bună tuturor!

I would like to know how can I say that. I know that after prepositions definite articles can't be written, so I assume it would be like this:

_Eu cânt la vioară_

Also, if I mention several instruments, must I repeat „la”, or could be omitted?:

_Tu cânți la vioară, la pian și la flaut.
_
Mulțumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

Bună Àskera,

_Eu cânt la vioară_ is the proper form, here the preposition la introducing a _complement circumstanțial instrumental_. 

One can omit the additional prepositions in case of an enumeration:_ Gigel cântă la pian și tobă_.


----------



## Áskera

Mulţumesc mult, farscape!


----------



## farscape

Here is another example using a slightly  different context:

Gigel cântă la pian și de vreo săptămână, (cântă și) la tobă.

If I'm writing I'll use the full form, _cântă și la tobă_ but in a casual conversation I might leave _cântă și_ out.


----------



## irinet

Same enumeration, different link word next to _şi_:

_Cânt la pian, *dar* şi la tobe sau (la) chitară.
_
It's true what Rodica Zafiu, one  of the most distinguished Romanian linguist, said about our language and how tricky this can  be to foreigners that want to try to learn it.
I wouldn't have thought of _la _in possibly obligatory/non-obligatory presence and find contexts with minor differentiation in meaning...


----------

